# Bentyl/Librax questions



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi...I have been taking Bentyl off and on (more on these past few weeks) since late last year after my IBS-D diagnosis. I am finding that it just doesn't seem to "work" as well as before. Neither does the Librax, which makes me soooo groggy, and I understand is addictive. Has anyone ever gotten to the point where their meds just stopped working? Did you need to increase the dosage? I will speak to the doctor about this, but am just wondering if any of you have had the same thing happen. I don't know much about the other anti spaz meds, so if anyone would like to share......Debra


----------



## nauseatedhero (May 30, 2002)

I took bentyl for a while and all I can say about it is that the only thing it did to me was make my tummy hurt more


----------

